# Does hotplug require a symlink in /etc/hotplug.d/default...

## cgmd

Hi, all...

I'm concerned about the udev hotplug function of my gentoo machine. Reading through the Gentoo udev Guide I find:  *Quote:*   

> udev
> 
> Every time the kernel notices an update in the device structure, it calls the /sbin/hotplug program. Hotplug runs the applications linked in the /etc/hotplug.d/default directory where you will also find a symlink to the udev application. 

 

The problem is, my /etc/hotplug.d/default  directory contains no  symlink as suggested:

```

 # ls -l /etc/hotplug.d/default/

total 4

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2931 Feb  4 09:53 default.hotplug

```

My question is why it's lacking, is something incorrect with the hotplug & udev setup, and what's the consequence?

Anyone with insight on this?

Thanks!

----------

## Dan

$ ls -l /etc/hotplug.d/default/

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 Jan 22  2006 20-hal.hotplug -> /usr/libexec/hal.hotplug

----------

## cgmd

dcoats wrote: *Quote:*   

> $ ls -l /etc/hotplug.d/default/
> 
> total 0
> 
> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 Jan 22 2006 20-hal.hotplug -> /usr/libexec/hal.hotplug

 

Question... Did you put the symlink in manually, or, if not, what software installed it?

Thanks!

----------

## Dan

no I never did that, not sure... I would assume hal or hotplug did.

----------

## cgmd

Does anyone have the correct information about the need for /etc/hotplug.d/default/  to contain 20-hal.hotplug -> /usr/libexec/hal.hotplug?

Thanks!

----------

